# Elliptical archway Problems



## hardel (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi All,

This is coming from a newbie to using a router !!!!

I am atempting to make mouldings for my archway and I am having a problem. A little background..... I produced a computer drawing of the archway complete with mouldings which create the pillars and the elliptical mouldings for around the top. I then proceeded to make templates from the line drawings to give me the elliptical shape I required. I then made 3 bases of different diameters for my router. These Bases were used to offset the grooves I routered into the mouldings to dress them up. I used the templates (as mentioned earlier) as a guide for the router to follow. Thing is I made the elliptical shaped mouldings before I sheeted in the opening and now the mouldings do not fit the opening, ( remember I am a NEWBIE ...be kind and try not to laugh..I know it's hard!) Any ideas on how I should proceed from here to make the new mouldings. I think I can trace the shape of the opening to cardboard, but how do I cut the outside edge of the moulding? Best way to transfer from cardboard to make template? etc. 
Sorry for being long winded.

Harold


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello hardel, Welcome to the Forum 

I believe if you can post a print or pic of what you are trying to do then these great people here can help you.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Harold:
Welcome to the Forum. I think you kind of put the cart before the horse on this one,
but everyone of us has done that also from time to time. I suggest that you make your cardboard template from the arch, which I trust is not going to change. Transfer the template to some 1/4" or 1/2" sheet stock. Size it so that you can use a guide bushing to make the cut. You may want to adjust the template size so that you can use bushings that would allow you to offset the cuts that way you can make the design inside the moulding by using different size bushings. It is important to have the template as smooth as possibl sine the router will follow any defects.
Hope this helps you out.. Woodnut65


----------



## hardel (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for your prompt reply GoonMan & Woodnut65!

I have attached a drawing and picture of the opening. You're right Woodnut65, the router found every imperfection in my previus template and it showed.

Hardel


----------



## hardel (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry I could not attach the picture. Probaly to big 300k.

Hardel


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

hardel,

Can you shrink the picture, then send it?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

hardel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is coming from a newbie to using a router !!!!
> 
> ...


The moldings fit the opening before you sheeted it in, right? 

Do you have guide bushings? Is the router bit centered on the bases you made and did you use these to cut the shape or just put grooves in the molding? Can we see some photos?


----------



## hardel (Mar 10, 2005)

BobandRick said:


> The moldings fit the opening before you sheeted it in, right?
> 
> Do you have guide bushings? Is the router bit centered on the bases you made and did you use these to cut the shape or just put grooves in the molding? Can we see some photos?


Hi Guys,

I do not have guide bushings. The router bit was not centered exactly on the bases, but extremely close (probaly not good enough). The bases were used just for the grooves ... and while routing the grooves I always used the same area (which I shaded in) of the bases to follow the template this way where the base was not exactly centered the bit should be in the same place for each pass.

I am having a hard time attaching pictures. I reduced both pictures to approx. 80k each and still no luck. I pasted them into a word document and that seems to have work I think.

Harold


----------



## hardel (Mar 10, 2005)

It seems as though the pictures did not go through again.

Harold


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

hardel said:


> It seems as though the pictures did not go through again.
> 
> Harold


 Hi, take a look at this link and maybe that might help you with the image problem:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=526

One other thing might be the size, if you can size them to 640 x 480 I know for sure that size works.

If none of this works contact me via email and I will post them for you.

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

The pictures below are the ones that Harold has been trying to post.

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*Pictures are Posted*

Hello......
Several people want to see pictures of the archway, they are posted.

Now now about a little help here on this issue..... 

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

reible said:


> Hello......
> Several people want to see pictures of the archway, they are posted.
> 
> Now now about a little help here on this issue.....
> ...


Got the photos Ed...thinking about how to do it without guides. 

Maybe a round sub base with the router bit in the center. The distance between the cutting edge of the straight router bit and the outside edge of this sub-base is the width of the molding. 

Cut the traced pattern out of 1/4" plywood. 

Then place 1/4" spacer pieces on the work bench and position the two pieces of the cut pattern together with, 1) the opening side on the 1/4" spacers, 2) the molding side on the workbench. 

Now, the opening side is raised by a 1/4". 

Next use the base to get the molding offset for the outside edge of the traced pattern. Cut the offset

Once the offset is cut on the 1/4" to match the traced edge we can fasten this new pattern to the 3/4" material and use a flush trim to make the molding. 

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## hardel (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Router Guys,

Thanks for the input... I will start this over the weekend and hopefully I will have success. My son has a hockey tournament (last one for the year) this weekend so it may be slow going.

Thanks again Ed for posting the pictures!

Harold


----------

